# Weird white spot on Blue Ram nose? (PIC)



## HallaDurg (Jun 12, 2013)

My german blue ram got two white spots on his nose about a week ago. They stayed about the same for a week and I was hoping they would go away. Now the bottom one is starting to get a little bigger so I am seeking help. They haven't spread, and no other fish has it so I'm hoping it's not ick.

Here are some pictures, they are bad but hopefully helpful



















direct link:
http://i43.tinypic.com/125rxuo.jpg
http://i42.tinypic.com/2vmdag8.jpg


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

It is a bit difficult to see with those photos. It could be a few ich parasites. Raising the temperature can speed up the life cycle of the ich. Can you give more info, as much as you can about your set up? The size, how long set up, any new additions, anything or anyone that could be stressing the fish. Water parameters, using titration test kits{liquid drops-API test kits are good}
What size filter, what is your water change regimen?


----------



## HallaDurg (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks for the response, I am sorry I can't get better pictures. But it is just two little white spots that protrude off his head a little bit. They look slightly light gunk/fungus but aren't too big or nasty looking.

As for the tank, PH is at 7.2, I keep the temp around 78, and it is a 20gal long with a tetra 30 power filter. With 25% water changes about every 10 days. I have done two 25% water changes in the last week to try to help.
When the white spots showed up, the tank had 2 corys, 1 otto, 4 glofish, a bolivian, and him.
Currently it is him, the bolivian, and the otto.
I have been setting up a 75 gallon across the room and have slowly been moving the fish over. It has been running for a little over a month now and I used Seachem Safe start to jump the cycle process. It has about 10 fish in it and everyone is healthy. I plan on moving the rams over sometime next week, I have an API test kit in the mail so will be testing for ammonia before I move them. 

Is there anything I can do to treat it? Like I said it is just him and it isn't spreading. I would hate to add chemicals to the water and risk killing him. He has been acting very healthy and eating more than ever. He even ate a ghost shrimp yesterday.


----------



## besideher (Feb 20, 2012)

Hello! Did you find out what was wrong? I am experiencing the same thing with my male blue ram. It looks like your pics. 1 spot on his nose that has slowly over 2 weeks grown in size, now a smaller pin point size spot is developing beside it. My PH is also 7.2, and I do 40% water changes every week, heavily planted. He also is swimming actively and eating well. Has your fish gotten better or worse. Did you take any action? Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

